# Wenig Fps bei Spielen



## SgtGrimmel (17. Dezember 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen, hoffentlich kann mir jemand weiter helfen und zwar habe in den meisten Spielen relativ wenig Fps z.B. Assassins Creed 3 30-40 Fps oder Arma III mit 15-40Fps (Malden/Edeneditor; Viewdistance 500m). Dabei ist mein PC nicht ausgelastet. Dabei hab ich auf YouTube gesehen das leute mit einem i5-2500k und einer GTX 1070 bei Assassins Creed 3 mit 90 Fps auf 4k spielen und bei Arma 3 mit selben CPU und GTX 1070 40-45 Fps (Tanoa; Viewdistance 12.000m).
Mit freundlichen Grüßen SgtGrimmel

Mein PC:
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 EVGA Superclocked Edition; Treiberversion 388.59; GPU Clock 1594MHz & Memory Clock 4006MHz
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4700 @ 3.4 GHz ; 3,9GHz Clock
RAM: 32GB
Monitor: HP Pavilion 27xi ; 1920x1080, 60Hz
Festplatte/n: 250Gb Samsung SSD 840 PRO , 2TB Seagate Baracuda und 2TB externe WD Elements Desktop
Netzteil: BeQuiet! 700w
hoffentlich hab ich nichts vergessen


----------



## eva103 (17. Dezember 2017)

Die  EVGA1070 umtauschen ! sind für Fehler bekannt.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (17. Dezember 2017)

eva103 schrieb:


> Die  EVGA1070 umtauschen ! sind für Fehler bekannt.



Wäre schön, wenn es von dir auch mal qualifizierte Kommentare geben würde...

@ TE: Beobachte, was deine CPU und deine GPU beim spielen machen. Takten beide, wie sie sollen? Wird etwas zu heiß?

Am besten hältst du dich hier dran: FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags. - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## SgtGrimmel (17. Dezember 2017)

Beim Takt ist mir nichts aufgefallen und max. Temperatur liegt bei 58°C laut Core Temp.


----------



## SgtGrimmel (26. Dezember 2017)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn es von dir auch mal qualifizierte Kommentare geben würde...
> 
> @ TE: Beobachte, was deine CPU und deine GPU beim spielen machen. Takten beide, wie sie sollen? Wird etwas zu heiß?
> 
> Am besten hältst du dich hier dran: FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags. - ComputerBase Forum



Vielen Dank der Link hat mir sehr weitergeholfen. +1


----------

